# Dale's BB R34 GTR Gets Detailed!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Dales R34

On Tuesday we travelled down to leafy East Sussex to detail this Bayside Blue R34 GTR.
The car on arrival:


































































































The car was rinsed using the Gilmour with Duragloss 901 Shampoo and the wheels cleaned with Finish Kare 817 Sparkle Plenty Citrus Cleaner. The car was then then washed with 901 and SP Lambswool Mitts and finally dried with an SP Uber Premium Drying Towel.
The car was then clayed with Sonus Ultrafine clay using Meg’s Last Touch as the lube:
Thus far…


























Before polishing we touched in all stone chips on the front end and a few on the side skirts as the white base coat was showing through and I’d said to the owner we’d happily try and improve them for him. We polished the car using Meguiars #83 on Meg’s yellow polishing pads… I used the Makita @1500rpm on the larger flat panels while Rob started on the lower panels with the Porter Cable @ speed 6. I also switched to the PC for the bulk of the side panels which seemed to work very well and relatively quickly. Paint was easy to work with but wasn’t too soft, really nice to work on actually. Once the main polishing had been done we then went round with Poorboys Polish With Sealant on Meg’s polishing pads at speed 6:


























Finally a layer of Duragloss 105 TPP was applied to the bodywork and wheels and left to cure:










Whilst the sealant was curing we gave the interior a hoover and cleaned all the interior plastics:


























And also gave the engine bay a quick once over with citrus degreaser and then dressed with Finish Kare 108 Top Kote Dressing:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

The sealant was then removed with SP Uber Premium Detailing Towels. The front lip and tyres were dressed with Finish Kare 108 Top Kote Dressing. The bodywork was then given a final wipe over with Duragloss 951 Aquawax.
The results:


































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking.
Alex :smokin: .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool!

i really want mine done


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

awsome job:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That Dales got so much money, he pays someone else to sponge her down :chuckle: 

Looks great


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Alex, please come to Japan and do mine! 
Great work there, awesome!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

As soon as you've finished with Hyrev,can you hop over to Montreal and do the R32 and Z32.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Serious results right there! :bowdown1:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

TREG said:


> That Dales got so much money, he pays someone else to sponge her down :chuckle:
> 
> Looks great



Shhh Steve, the wife will find out! 

Because you said that you can come and take some photo's!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Stunning as always!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Just want to say thanks to Alex and Rob, the service they offer is as professional and friendly as you can get and level of attention and 'detail'  they go to is amazing.

Anyone wanting or thinking of getting this done to their car no matter what it is should sort it out as the results not only make the car look great at the time, but help keep it looking that way for weeks / months afterwards.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

Looking super clean now Dale... What a shine on her


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Top work as usual mate :bowdown1:


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

maybe someone could make a perfect cleaning guide for our skylines


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Sweeeeeeet!

Alex, PM me on what you charge for this level of service please.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I believe Alex will be giving my car the once over at Rob's (Tweenierob) this Sunday, the paintwork on my car is rough to the touch and covered in swirl marks, hope it turns out as good??


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

That's great.


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

DaleHarrison said:


> Just want to say thanks to Alex and Rob, the service they offer is as professional and friendly as you can get and level of attention and 'detail'  they go to is amazing.
> 
> Anyone wanting or thinking of getting this done to their car no matter what it is should sort it out as the results not only make the car look great at the time, but help keep it looking that way for weeks / months afterwards.
> 
> Thanks again guys.



Your more than welcome dale  
Thanks for letting us loose on your pride and joy!
Your R34 is a real beauty :thumbsup:
Glad you are happy 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great stuff as always well done Alex and Rob 
The way things are going you guys may need to start doing this full time :thumbsup: 







Smokey :clap:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Top job as i've seen from their work on cars on this forum. I met Alex a week or so ago when i went to his house and bought some products off him. Good stuff by the way. Very nice bloke and only 2 seconds from my brother and sisters. Handy stuff!


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

looks mint guys! how much do you charge ? i need mine doing soon you cant see the pearlescent


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Amazing work there! Looks like new again.

I would also be interested in how much it would cost to do a full job like this?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Many thanks for the kind comments chaps.

All those asking for prices on Detailing have been Pm'd .

Cheers.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Any reason why prices are PM'd and not just advertised on these threads?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Not really... But depending on where your based and exactly what you want done it may vary the price.

I.e. If we have to travel 2 hours to get to you, there will be a nominal charge to cover petrol.

Cheers .


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

When are you coming to Australia?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Excellent results. Hopefully you'll be parking it away from the trees and all that sap!!

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> Excellent results. Hopefully you'll be parking it away from the trees and all that sap!!
> 
> :chuckle:
> 
> TT



http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-77-toView_157-outdoor_car_covers_r34_gtr_.html


----------

